# newbie!!



## jumad (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Just joined as im picking up my 2002 225 softop on tuesday!

I think its a limited edition as it has purple leather interior which im ot so keen on, but for the price the car is immaculate so i had to purchase.

If any body is into purple interiors and fancies a swap for a more normal interior i might be interested. Im very interested in the seats with base ball stitching, but i dont expect anyone wants to swap that!

Also, any advic on particular problems to look out for?

thanks

Jules


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome, very nice Interior! I'm sure someone on here will bite your arm off for the seats 

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.toc.co.uk 
Your seats are Recaro Pole Positions and with black leather go for £800 to £1000


----------



## jumad (Sep 12, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.toc.co.uk
> Your seats are Recaro Pole Positions and with black leather go for £800 to £1000


Ok cheers, thats good to know, so could get some good money for the interior!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jumad said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.toc.co.uk
> ...


Yes mate or do a PX with a standard interior + cash 
Have a look on ebay for door cards and seats


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Certainly is an interesting interior

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Doesn't Rich have a purple interior? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The only thing is if it is a special edition and you strip out all the purple it will look a bit lost.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, just keep the interior. Not many like that. 8)


----------

